# Anyone Try Innova Adult Dry Dog Food



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

My first post on this forum. I have a 13 month old English Setter. She is 56 lbs., appears to be done growing, and is really a beautiful dog. She gets a 45 minute walk every weekday morning, with a 30 minute run in the field at least once and sometimes twice on the weekends. She had been on puppy food (I regret to say that before I learned more about dog food, I was using the Science Diet large breed puppy food). She did have some ear/yeast infections and some itchy skin. When she turned one year, I gradually switched to Nature's Recipe Lamb & Rice, and she has done much better with the ears and itching, but after reviewing foods on dogfoodanalysis.com, I think I would like to try a better quality food than Nature's Recipe.

I was thinking of switching to the Innova Adult Large Bites. I thought of going grain free (my pet store carries Wellness Core and Evo), but with her level of activity, I was concerned that the protein content (34% for Wellness, 42% for Evo) was too high. Innova is 24%.

Anyone use Innova's Adult dry food? If so, could you please let me know your thoughts on this food?

Also, I have noticed that for her weight and activity level, it appears that the recommended serving is about 2 1/2 cups per day of the premium dog foods. I understand that there are better ingredients, etc., but will she be "full" and satisfied on just 2 1/2 cups per day (currently, the recommended serving for the Nature's Recipe is 4 cups per day, which she loves and devours)?

Thanks for any advice any of you can give.

Tom


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TLV said:


> I was thinking of switching to the Innova Adult Large Bites. I thought of going grain free (my pet store carries Wellness Core and Evo), but with her level of activity, I was concerned that the protein content (34% for Wellness, 42% for Evo) was too high. Innova is 24%.


There is no need to worry about the amount of animal based protein which is what EVO has. I'm not sure about Wellness. You just have to remember not to feed the same volume that you feed of regular kibbles. It can cause digestive upset if you do. Dogs are designed to eat and digest animal protein.



> Also, I have noticed that for her weight and activity level, it appears that the recommended serving is about 2 1/2 cups per day of the premium dog foods. I understand that there are better ingredients, etc., but will she be "full" and satisfied on just 2 1/2 cups per day (currently, the recommended serving for the Nature's Recipe is 4 cups per day, which she loves and devours)?


Don't worry about that. The reason you feed so much of the lower quality foods is because they are about 50% cheap fillers with no nutritional value. Yes, your dog will do fine on the lesser amounts. It may take her a day or two to adjust.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Definitely give it a try, Natura is a good company with excellent reputation. They have different flavors like red meat and regular so maybe you can email them for some samples. Also some pet boutiques give out free samples of their foods too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used both Evo the turkey one and wellness core reduced fat my labs and other dogs love it! They actually eat it all! I have tried also the red meat bites evo ~only the sample package and the dogs ate the whole package well I have to be correct here actually~ my one dog ~my ori~pei ate it all he's 55 lbs. and he would not of course share ~i don't blame him haha! But they do love those products! I have tried many of the grain free and the dogs love these alot. I have used Merrick BG and others. Also tried California natural my one lab seems to have a tendency for allegries itchy sometimes so I have tried this and they seem to like it at first but then get tired of it so we switch around! Right now I bought for the itchy one the wellness super five whitefish and sweet potato so am giving this a go right now. Have Now also bought Prairie the beef one and they like this. So I would say yes try the Innova adult. Get some sample packs from your store that you go to so you can try it and see how well your pup likes it first before buying it. Also go to the web sight and ask for coupons! Good luck!:smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't worry about quantity with the grain free foods. My puppy just turned a year old. He is a 70 lb husky /chow mix with lots of energy and eats 2 cups of Orijen Puppy grain free kibble per day along with a half can of Innova puppy canned. That is plenty for him. He free feeds and some days doesn't even eat all his kibble. He has also eaten Innova dry puppy kibble when I couldn't get the Orijen and eats about the same of that. I don't worry about the protein content even though he is a puppy. He is very lean and is in the best shape of any puppy I've owned. I recently switched my old dog from Natures Recipe Venison to Innova Senior Plus when I started learning more about dog food, and she is doing much better on it. I think you will be happy with any of the Innova or grain free. I get the Orijen shipped to me because no one sells it locally but you may have a store that will order it for you if you want to try it. Keep in mind the cost actually will be less because they eat so much less then other foods.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have not used the adult food (yet) but my almost 7 month old Corgi pup is on Innova Puppy and it's fantastic. I used to be a loyal Wellness fan, which I still like, but my dog not only prefers the Innova, but is has more shine in his coat on it. 
Also, Innova adult comes in a red meat and a regular formula, so you have the option of alternate protien sources every now and then, which I like. 
I like Natura. I've got one dog on Innova, one on California Natural, and if I can just fork out a little more cash I'd move my Shepherd mix from Canidae onto Innova.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Like everyone else said, I love Natura products. My pups been on Innova since she was a pup and is now on EVO. She loves it and of course, she looks amazing.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

I have heard great things about Innova and it should be fine for your dog. In fact, I've heard that Innova regular adult food is a good for all life stages food. I have not tried it yet personally though. We have tried California Natural (liked it but now have a puppy too and wanted something good for all life stages since she won't touch any of the puppy food). Now we're feeding Nature's Variety Prairie (chicken and brown rice formula). It is formulated for all life stages and has pretty small kibbles. All 5 of my dogs love it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My 2 Bull terriers were on Innova adult kibble, they absolutely loved it and they did pretty good on it, but being the breed they are, they are sensitive to everything, so we made the switch to raw, oops, I wasn't suppose to mention that over here. Fifty lashes with a wet noodle:tongue:


----------



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments. I bought a small bag yesterday (pet store did not have samples:frown. I gave her a few kibbles, and she really seemed to like them. I will now start gradually mixing the Innova in with her Nature's Recipe until she completes the transistion.

Anyone have a suggestions as to affordable but healthy (no corn or wheat, etc.) treats that can be used to help with dental cleanliness?

Tom


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

TLV said:


> Anyone have a suggestions as to affordable but healthy (no corn or wheat, etc.) treats that can be used to help with dental cleanliness?
> Tom


Innova Evo makes grain free treats. I know you're not a raw feeder (i'm not enirely either) but I give my dogs raw meaty bones about once a week to help clean their teeth, it works pretty good. 

I'd stay away from greenies and junk like that, though.


----------

